# Working/Working Visa 4 Brits



## jamieclark3 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm hoping to work in KL, and having contacted a few companies, I've received the general response that they only employ Malaysian or that the work visa is a barrier.

Can anyone please give me the lowdown on this? I'm British with over 10 years work experience plus quals, so is it unrealistic planning to work here? (My field is security and threat analysis).

Thanks so much for reading and any advice you can give.

Jamie


----------

